# Do you have pets? and if so does their hair get into your wine?



## abefroman (Jan 15, 2011)

Do you have pets? and if so does their hair get into your wine?

I found a cat hair in my primary and have no idea how it got there, as I've had it covered.


----------



## twistedvine (Jan 15, 2011)

I have a black lab and her hair is everywhere. She has not been in the basement in over 2 years and her hair is still finding it's way into my primaries and everywhere else. There is no real way (besides getting rid of her) to avoid all the hair.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 15, 2011)

I have 5 cats and a big dog which is 1/2 Husky!!!!! Its one reason why I have to ferment all my wines with a lid snapped shut or 1 of the cats will get in or fall in!


----------



## Redtrk (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh no here we go again!  

Actually we have 2 dogs and a cat. I try to make sure that I have clean clothes on when I mess with the wine as I do when I cook. Our pets don't really shed much so there isn't a lot of hair flying around. 
I know that many here have rooms dedicated to wine making and if you could do that it would be easier to lock the animals out of your wine space.


----------



## GerardVineyard (Jan 15, 2011)

Redtrk said:


> Oh no here we go again!



I had the same thought !!!


----------



## JordanPond (Jan 15, 2011)

We have two dogs and yes there is a lot of hair floating around. All this makes me wonder.... With all this hair floating around, why am I worried about sanitizing my equipment?


----------



## Celestyal (Jan 15, 2011)

I've got a rottie/golden mix and yes, i find his fur in all sorts of random places...even if he's never been in there.


----------



## RedNeckWino (Jan 15, 2011)

I have no pets and still get the hair. Go to a friends house for 10 min and the hair WILL find its way into my house. Not happy about it, but I do like his dog. Chessy retriever.


----------



## jtstar (Jan 16, 2011)

We have a dog and cats in the house but as of yet I have not found any animal hair in my wine knock on wood It will probably happen now that I have said this


----------



## abefroman (Jan 16, 2011)

jtstar said:


> We have a dog and cats in the house but as of yet I have not found any animal hair in my wine knock on wood It will probably happen now that I have said this



LOL


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 16, 2011)

*I found a couple of hares in my wine. Any suggestions?*


----------



## abefroman (Jan 16, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> *I found a couple of hares in my wine. Any suggestions?*




Stop making carrot wine.


----------



## Redtrk (Jan 17, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> *I found a couple of hares in my wine. Any suggestions?*



Yes but Wade would ban me from the forum!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd like to see the one cropped out in leather!


----------



## Brian (Jan 17, 2011)

My suggestion is trap those hares and do a free release right in the south central PA area... hahaha


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 17, 2011)

Nothing like a good german dish, Hossenfeffer.


----------



## Flem (Jan 21, 2011)

Just call your finished product "Hair of the Dog"----It's supposed to be great for hangovers.


----------



## tomheli (Nov 23, 2011)

no hares were harmed in this thread right..........that is so bad, you only meet them when you are married and youre wife is in the next room


----------



## Wade E (Nov 23, 2011)

I agree with Dan, I would like to see the one in leather!!!


----------



## tomheli (Nov 23, 2011)

+1 on the leather


----------



## jdrum (Nov 23, 2011)

if you lose those hares, let me know i have 6 basset hounds, and they never miss a rabbit.
my wine room is a retired welping house, i just vacumed out the hair, sprayed down with clorox and started making wine.

jim


----------



## flatfoot (Feb 11, 2015)

I have a cat and a black lab so yes pet hair is an issue. We scrub and clean the kitchen and move the pets to another room when we do our wine. Also, I've found that with the ALLINONE wine pump system, after the primary, the whole process is pretty much closed so we don't worry as much about pet hair any more.....another plus for the ALL IN ONE wine pump!!


----------

